# Hardtail E Bike ... Suggestions?



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

Looking for some suggestions on a commuter eBike that would also be capable of some single track. Hardtail would be fine. I'm not fully familiar with eBike terms yet, sorry if I'm using the wrong terms. 

I'm not sure if pedal assist or 'full throttle' would be better for what I'm looking for. I'm fit, so pedal assist may be cheaper, lighter? Don't need crazy range or top speed.

Is there anything worth buying for around $1,500?

Is there a versatile option out there? One that could commute, add racks to carry stuff and also be able to ride fire roads and/or moderate single track?

If it is best to spend up to get a more versatile/solid bike, I'd love to hear those suggestions as well.

(I did a forum search and didn't see many suggestions in the last 4-5 years)

Thx! - zul


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

If you have a suitable hardtail in the shed already or can find one easily consider putting a TSDZ2 mid drive kit on it. It has both torque sensing pedal assist, which is what most think is best, and also a throttle option which can be handy at times especially starting off loaded down. A kit will cost you about a grand for the motor and battery, which you can get sized for the range you think you want so no need to get a large Ah one if you only plan on 20 mile rides.

The new $1500 bikes that are out there usually have the cheapest components, heavy frame material and cadence PAS and are one size fits all.

That's how I do it anyway...have less than $1500 in this one that I built up from scratch. It rides just fine as I primarily use it for pavé/gravel/sand/light single track.


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

Doing the conversion looks like a good option. Checked Amazon for the kits, it looks like they have an older system (48v) and a newer system (52v). Not sure what improvements have been made ?? but perhaps last year model gets cheaper.

With these kits, do you have to use a mechanical brake? In your photo, you have disc brakes, so prob mech disc brakes? Maybe there is an upgrade or work-around?? But I am guessing any rim brake / mechanical brake is good to go?? Seems like you only need to have one of 'their' brake levers hooked into the setup? Prob the back brake? Maybe both of 'their' brake levers can/should be connected into the setup?? 

Thanks for the ideas, Bigwheel!!


----------



## Old & Slow (May 3, 2020)

zul said:


> Looking for some suggestions on a commuter eBike that would also be capable of some single track.
> 
> Is there a versatile option out there? One that could commute, add racks to carry stuff and also be able to ride fire roads and/or moderate single track?
> 
> Thx! - zul


Depending on your definition of "moderate single track" you could consider the Lectric XP. Comes with a rack and fenders for commuting. I have one I'm using exclusively for trails and 4WD roads. My first ebike ever and first bike in 30-years.

https://lectricebikes.com/collections/ebikes

Based on my experience to date, rough/rocky single track is not its forte.
The lack suspension and rocky trails do not mix. However on 4WD roads you have ample opportunity to change your line to smooth the ride. Same with ATV trails.

Huge number of YouTube video reviews, best to start with KevCentral's channel.

FWIW, Lectric has sold 15,000 of the critters in the first year generating $24 M in gross revenue.


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

For a new eBike, I keep coming back to the RadRover:

https://www.radpowerbikes.com/products/radrover-electric-fat-bike

What is the difference between a 350W motor, 500W motor and 750watt? Do the larger motors get heavier? Sounds like the larger motor provides more 'umph' on uphills? I'm sure 500W is plenty for what I need.

So much to learn.


----------



## Whiterabbitt (May 16, 2020)

go test ride a turbo vado.

I tried to con my wife into buying one for herself, then the salesman talked her into a Como. Rats! Better bike for her tho.

Vado has a suspension fork tho and loses the beach cruiser stuff. Take a vado and put good tires on it and I'd ride any of my local flowy trails. I'd probably ride all the bumpy ones too 

With a capable fork I think it would be a neat trail machine.


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I highly recommend a Bafang conversion of an older MTB.
Smooth quiet and powerful, with good range at lower power setting. (90 kms)
I got about 5000 kms on this one. (replaced chain and cassette at 3k)
This is an older BBS02, 1000w and 48 volt.
fairly cheap kit, $800.00










Even cheaper and easier install is a front drive.
This one is 350w with a 36 volt...$400.00










The front drive is a bit noisy, very low assist (compared to the Bafang!) and only about 35-40kms range. But very easy conversion and cheap.

I would do another Bafang bike, for sure. 
Going to try and wear this one out first.
The Bafang is very enjoyable to ride.

My next bike might be a Bafang BBSHD 52volt conversion of a used FatBike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

+1 with the BBS02 comments above. Five+ years of pretty severe off road riding and not one problem. Purchased an extra motor for "when" this one needs repair, but it's not been needed.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

zul said:


> Doing the conversion looks like a good option. Checked Amazon for the kits, it looks like they have an older system (48v) and a newer system (52v). Not sure what improvements have been made ?? but perhaps last year model gets cheaper.
> 
> With these kits, do you have to use a mechanical brake? In your photo, you have disc brakes, so prob mech disc brakes? Maybe there is an upgrade or work-around?? But I am guessing any rim brake / mechanical brake is good to go?? Seems like you only need to have one of 'their' brake levers hooked into the setup? Prob the back brake? Maybe both of 'their' brake levers can/should be connected into the setup??
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, Bigwheel!!


Actually my first TSDZ2 conversion 3 yrs ago was a 52v so it has been around for awhile. I now just go with 48v as quite frankly I couldn't feel any difference. I would recommend going with the OS software version that RE-Cycles sells as it will allow as much fine tuning of the system as any of the big brands do with their apps. You just have to do it on a computer as it isn't an App persay.

Nope fluid brakes. Some older Hayes stroker ones that I got cheap off a friend. You don't need their brake levers for the bike to operate, you just won't have a brake cut-out but I have 3 bikes without that feature and never had an issue.


----------

